# FS: Swarovski El Range 10x42



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

$2500 shipped or $2450 meet in person.


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

$2450 shipped or $2400 meet in person.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Bump... added pics


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

$2400 shipped or $2350 meet in person.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Where are you located? Also, are these still available?


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Centerville... yes


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PM Sent.


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Sold


----------

